# Grass Burner



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I noticed a brown spot in the lawn about 2 feet square.
Couldn't figured out what caused it till it dawned on me it was where I parked the CC GT2554 and left it running for a few minutes.
Later I found 2 more brown spots where I had parked the tractor.
What's causing the CC 2554 to scorch the grass like this?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

It could be leaking gas or your exhaust pipe might be facing the ground and causing alot of heat in that spot.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah I had some experience with that. to much of that exhaust coming out of your mower can kill the lawn becuase it is very hot and is overpowering. the particles and fumes from the exaust are settling into the ground and for some reason It can kill the lawn. well thats my guess. weld a straight pipe upwards from the exaust and youll be less likely to burn your grass. Im just kiddin bout the pipe. Just dont leave it runnin on the lawn.,

hydro


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I drive a sod truck, <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Farm/MyTruck.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a> and in the summer after running up and down the interstate if I drive over the grass in the field the heat from the tires just from me running over it once will turn the grass brown. It doesnt take much heat to turn it brown.


----------

